# Wings of Freedom 2007 Dallas, TX



## Aggie08 (Mar 18, 2007)

This was a great display at the Frontiers of Flight museum at Love Field. They had the B-24 "Witchcraft," the B-17 "Nine-O-Nine" and the B-25 "Tondelayo." I was lucky enough to see the Mitchell take off for a quick flight. Lieutenant Colonel Cole, Jimmy Doolittle's copilot during the Doolittle Raid, was aboard as co-pilot. The two gentlemen in the foreground of the last pictures flew with the Tuskegee Airmen; I talked to one of them and he said he flew 26 missions in his P-51. I also got to talk to a guy from the Fightin' Texas Aggie class of 1941 who served in China. The people you get to talk to at events like these are amazing! The planes were amazing and we got to do full tours of the -17 and -24, unfortunately we weren't able to see inside the -25. Here are the pics and videos I took, enjoy! Don't forget that the videos are at the very bottom. Everything was taken with a simple 5.0 mp Canon point and shoot camera and came out really well. As an added bonus, I was on spring break so I got to see the other two planes flying around Dallas from my house all week. They come down to College Station next and I live right next to the airport!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 19, 2007)

Nicely done photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool, nice photos!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, I was there Friday and again today, Monday to see them. Those are the coolest planes to see fly. Unforgettable sound.


----------

